# Does Uber drivers do pickup and delivley of items



## oktogoto (Mar 23, 2019)

Help please tell me iam new new have never used eber'
Does uber offer pickups and delivley of items in the same town?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Food from a restaurant, yes.

Everything else, no.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Sounds like something Uber would do in the future


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

CZ75 said:


> Sounds like something Uber would do in the future


They already tried. They had a service called Uber RUSH at one point. It was point-to-point package deliveries. It crashed and burned.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> They already tried. They had a service called Uber RUSH at one point. It was point-to-point package deliveries. It crashed and burned.


Interesting, I'll have to look this up


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> They already tried. They had a service called Uber RUSH at one point. It was point-to-point package deliveries. It crashed and burned.


That's weird. My reading of the delivery service agreement leads me to believe there's a possibility. I guess it went away.

Back when I was still delivering humans, I did a delivery, but it was through the rider app. Got a normal rider request and when I got to the pickup I got a text "Ask Wayne for my motorcycle jacket and helmet."

Guy had just bought a motorcycle so I delivered his gear to his job. It was a nice, 40 mile trip.

FWIW, I've been thinking of starting my own personal "rush delivery" service. Just slapping an ad in CL and local classifieds and see what happens. I know lawyers and real estate types need documents across town like, right now. And I could charge my own rates.


----------



## jkelton9 (Sep 24, 2018)

I got a ping from a local refinery that was far enough away to get a long pickup fee. Turned out the security guard had his wife's keys in his pocket. He asked me to give the keys to the wife about 15 minutes away, who was locked out of the house, standing in the cold. I got a pretty good tip from that one, as well as a decent fare.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Within reason uber drivers would deliver a package for a tip.

However the other day I arrived I think on Lyft xl and it appeared to be a printing company and wanted to load a pallet of paper in my SUV lol


----------



## oktogoto (Mar 23, 2019)

Any company like uber,ete do pick ups and deliverys of items in Racine,Wi?
I need a drum set 4 drums pick up at Goodwill in Racine,Wi and drop off at a shipping company for me in Racine,Wi they are about 6 miles apart..
Thanks


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

You posted this question a week ago........twice. Did you read any of the replies that you got then?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I don’t know if this was in the other thread you created since I didn’t see it, but try Roadie.


----------



## oktogoto (Mar 23, 2019)

Yes I did get some replys try ubereats,Roadie both of them said no....Uber eats is for food only,Roadie is also..
I did try some other companys all of them are for food..
This is way I was hoping a Uber driver would do it. Pick up the drum set move it about 6 miles and drop it off..
I don't know if I should say this but I would pay 50.00 for any driver....


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

oktogoto said:


> ....Uber eats is for food only,Roadie is also..


Roadie is not only for food. Roadie is specifically for the type of thing that you are trying to do, moving stuff from point A to point B.

The only catch is that Roadie drivers are not movers, so they are technically not responsible for loading and unloading. That is the customer's responsibility. However, if you attached an additional tip to the offer (which you can do when you set up the job), and specified that you are paying the extra for loading the unloading, you might get somebody to accept the job. You need to say it up front, though. Don't wait until after they make an offer to tell them that they have to load and unload.

The problem with Roadie is that not a lot of people use it, so you might not be able to find a driver. There might not be any drivers in Racine that check Roadie. The sooner you put the job up, the sooner you'll find out though. If I was in Racine and you were offering $50 to move a drum set to some other place in town and I could fit it in my car, I would accept it.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Taskrabbit? TAKL? Craigslist?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

http://www.goodwill.org/press-relea...-to-pick-up-and-deliver-donations-nationwide/
Call Roadie.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Within reason uber drivers would deliver a package for a tip.
> 
> However the other day I arrived I think on Lyft xl and it appeared to be a printing company and wanted to load a pallet of paper in my SUV lol


Were you a no-touch freight truck driver for a few minutes? :roflmao:

Something sounds fishy about that. Hey, let's skimp on hiring fully licensed truck drivers and make the Uber/Lyft guys do it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

CZ75 said:


> Were you a no-touch freight truck driver for a few minutes? :roflmao:
> 
> Something sounds fishy about that. Hey, let's skimp on hiring fully licensed truck drivers and make the Uber/Lyft guys do it.


I said within reason, if it's a 1 bedroom apt in garbage bags or like the other day maybe 900 lbs of paper absolutely not.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Yea, I've delivered keys. The other day I delivered 2 dine buggy shocks.☺


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I delivered a roll of material to some upholstery shop from a supplier on Uber.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I've done keys, wallets, medical device for surgery, X-rays, t-shirts, a check...I kind of like them..usually good rides, usually decent tip, and no pax to deal with.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

TeleSki said:


> I've done keys, wallets, medical device for surgery, X-rays, t-shirts, a check...I kind of like them..usually good rides, usually decent tip, and no pax to deal with.


......a couple kidneys once......


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TeleSki said:


> I've done keys, wallets, medical device for surgery, X-rays, t-shirts, a check...I kind of like them..usually good rides, usually decent tip, and no pax to deal with.


Keys. Small auto parts. Even a birthday cake.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> I said within reason, if it's a 1 bedroom apt in garbage bags or like the other day maybe 900 lbs of paper absolutely not.


Depends on how much they are paying


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Yea, I've delivered keys. The other day I delivered 2 dine buggy shocks.☺


I too have done a Pax trip- just for a set of keys.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Let’s begin a non Rideshare type business delivery service. To pax’s, no minors, no car seats, and no drunk pax’s


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TeleSki said:


> I've done keys, wallets, medical device for surgery, X-rays, t-shirts, a check...I kind of like them..usually good rides, usually decent tip, and no pax to deal with.


Beans Greens Potatoes Tomatoes
Lamb Rams Hogs Maws
Beans Greens Potatoes Tomatoes
Chicken Turkeys
Chicken Turkeys

YOU NAME IT!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

"Heard ain't but 2 things come of Rancine, WI -- steers.....and queers. Which are YOU boy?"


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> Let's begin a non Rideshare type business delivery service. To pax's, no minors, no car seats, and no drunk pax's


Actually you could have a drunk-focused service. Just buy all the used police cars! Outfit those backseats so you can spray it out with a hose. Since they're in a cage the driver can be safe too.


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> Let's begin a non Rideshare type business delivery service. To pax's, no minors, no car seats, and no drunk pax's


I think Postmates does this. All kinds of rando stuff.

Bike messengers in the age of the internet.


----------



## oktogoto (Mar 23, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> "Heard ain't but 2 things come of Rancine, WI -- steers.....and queers. Which are YOU boy?"
> 
> View attachment 310725


wait bi your ID I would say "Q" to you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

oktogoto said:


> Yes I did get some replys try ubereats,Roadie both of them said no....Uber eats is for food only,Roadie is also..
> I did try some other companys all of them are for food..
> This is way I was hoping a Uber driver would do it. Pick up the drum set move it about 6 miles and drop it off..
> I don't know if I should say this but I would pay 50.00 for any driver....


Roadie is specifically for this type of thing. According to their website they'll get it done for about $56.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I'll do it, for your fee! I have a Honda Pilot, I can easily fit this.
I'm in Franklin WI. About 30 min. from Racine.

How about tomorrow? 4/11?


----------



## Old Bear (Mar 22, 2019)

Last year,Culver City to WeHo, two passes to Burning Man. I also took a bag with two 17mm anodized metal nuts from the Tesla showroom in WLA to the repair shop in CC. Guy asked me if he had to ride. I said no, I can manage, He tipped me $10.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

I recently had a $70 run delivering a crankshaft from Calabasas to OC. Those are peaceful trips with delivering item only.


----------

